# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие >  1c ут 11.4 HELP!!!

## hayksss

перешёл с 7.7 на ут 11.4 только вот один вопрос остался не решенным
в 7.7(9.2) можно было после прихода обновить тип цен(закупочная) из цен в приходеБезымянный.jpg
а в ут 11,4 не нашёл этого способа обновление цен

----------


## Fltr

> перешёл с 7.7 на ут 11.4 только вот один вопрос остался не решенным
> в 7.7(9.2) можно было после прихода обновить тип цен(закупочная) из цен в приходеБезымянный.jpg
> а в ут 11,4 не нашёл этого способа обновление цен


В УТ 11 цены изменяются только документом.

В Документе "Приобретение товаров и услуг" ввести на основании "Установка цен номенклатуры"

----------


## hayksss

> В УТ 11 цены изменяются только документом.
> 
> В Документе "Приобретение товаров и услуг" ввести на основании "Установка цен номенклатуры"


я понял)
только я так понимаю что при переходе на Установка цен номенклатуры товары должны перенестись туда,только у меня не переносятся они почему-то 
Безымянный0.jpg
Безымянный2.jpg

----------


## Fltr

> я понял)
> только я так понимаю что при переходе на Установка цен номенклатуры товары должны перенестись туда,только у меня не переносятся они почему-то 
> Безымянный0.jpg
> Безымянный2.jpg


Возможно у вас не настроены виды цен номенклатуры.
Почитайте здесь
https://1-sys.ru/%D1%83%D1%82-11-%D1...6%D0%B5%D0%BD/
Посмотрите пример здесь
http://trade.demo.1c.ru/trade/ru_RU/

----------


## hayksss

> Возможно у вас не настроены виды цен номенклатуры.
> Почитайте здесь
> https://1-sys.ru/%D1%83%D1%82-11-%D1...6%D0%B5%D0%BD/
> Посмотрите пример здесь
> http://trade.demo.1c.ru/trade/ru_RU/


я переходил с 7.7(9.2)
спасибо,буду разбираться

----------


## hayksss

> Возможно у вас не настроены виды цен номенклатуры.
> Почитайте здесь
> https://1-sys.ru/%D1%83%D1%82-11-%D1...6%D0%B5%D0%BD/
> Посмотрите пример здесь
> http://trade.demo.1c.ru/trade/ru_RU/


разобрался,не стоит галочка вот здесь 
Безымянный3.jpg
а можно ли его редактировать и поставить эту галочку ?

----------


## hayksss

> разобрался,не стоит галочка вот здесь 
> Безымянный3.jpg
> а можно ли его редактировать и поставить эту галочку ?


и еще вопрос,если редактировать не получится то можно создать закупочная 2.0 и с этой галочкой уже и перенести все цены из закупочная на закупочная 2.0?это же  в принципе реализуема?или может есть вариант еще проще ?

----------


## hayksss

> Возможно у вас не настроены виды цен номенклатуры.
> Почитайте здесь
> https://1-sys.ru/%D1%83%D1%82-11-%D1...6%D0%B5%D0%BD/
> Посмотрите пример здесь
> http://trade.demo.1c.ru/trade/ru_RU/


всё сделал,редактировать можно было,цены обновляются,спасибо за помощь

----------

